# Removing old uninstalled packages from webapp-config? Solved

## simucal

When I do webapp-config --li it tells me that there's phpbb installed in /home/host.com/htdocs/directory but then when I do webapp-config -C -h host.com -d directory phpBB it is not able to remove it because it says none are installed. I would like to know if there is another method to remove it, or if there's a file I can manually edit somewhere to remove it from the list.

----------

## steveb

Have a look at /var/db/webapps/phpbb/<version>/installs

// SteveB

----------

## simucal

That is exactly what I needed, thank you.

----------

## PM17E5

This is just what I was searching for. I don't mean to dig up old posts but I want to have this in my history because I always forget where the webapp files are.

----------

